# A little story about Tony



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, some of my friends, family members, and myself have always thought Tony was a little conceited. But it was alrite. It wasn't his fault. He's roung, rich, dating a really hott actress, and above all else: He's French! lol sorry I couldn't help it :biggrin: 

Well anyways, Now that my brother has actually met the man and talked to him we think he's even more conceited than we first suspected. As some of you know, some of the spurs really like to bowl, especially Tony. Well my brother works at a bowling alley, one that TP comes buy ALOT, but one time Tony came when all the lanes were full with people playing leagues. So Tony comes up to my brother and asked him if he could clear a lane because he wanted to bowl. My brother explained to him that it was the time of day where teams from the bowling league play, but Tony didn't care. He reminded him who he was, and ordered him to clear a lane. My brother said no again, but tony kept bothering him until it came to the point where my brother had to throw him out of the bowling alley. I don't think he'd like it very much if a group of bowlers demanded he'd get off the court in the middle of a playoff game so they could shoot. And unless bowling is ganna magicly make his jump shot improve, I suggest he gets his *** back on the hardwood instead of disturbing his ex-fans when they're in the middle of a game! :biggrin:

Well, thanks for listening to my story, guys or rather my brother's story. I just thought I'd post it since things have been pretty slow here.

*Please refrain from using masked cursing*


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohhh what? seriously......  i mean i always thought he was conceited but not to that point... ok my liking of him is turned down a notch. dude the longer i hear all these things about him the less i like him... it's sad


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i met him once to, he was real nice and he was with his dad. he even talked to me a bout his days in france and his dad talked to my mom it was cool. he didnt ignore me or try anything speacial. 
i just thought i would share it, mybe he was in a bad mood yesterday or a good one the time a talked to him? im not sure but i guess we wont no enless we talk to him


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Wtf???your Bro Is Such A *******!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Wtf???your Bro Is Such A *******!!!!!!


excuse me?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> ohhh what? seriously......  i mean i always thought he was conceited but not to that point... ok my liking of him is turned down a notch. dude the longer i hear all these things about him the less i like him... it's sad


don't worry. Anyone that rich and popular that young is going to be pretty arrogant. Plus he's french :biggrin: lol The older he gets the more he'll come down to earth.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Why did it not just say closed if people were playing? and btw you can bet he will never come back again.You lost your best customer,I woulda cleared up a lane.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Why did it not just say closed if people were playing? and btw you can bet he will never come back again.You lost your best customer,I woulda cleared up a lane.


*1)*Because people can't play if it's closed can they?

*2)* 
A) I don't work there so he can't be my best customer 
B) Tony's not thier best customer 
C) He still goes there....

*3)* You would have lost your job buddy

Congradulations. This was your stupidest post yet :clap: Keep up the stupid work!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im not going to choose sides but i beilive ez bro did the right thing
in about 2 or 3 yrs parker will be more mature so i wouldnt wry to hard on it, he just needs some growing up to do.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> im not going to choose sides but i beilive ez bro did the right thing
> in about 2 or 3 yrs parker will be more mature so i wouldnt wry to hard on it, he just needs some growing up to do.


Ofcourse my brother did the rite thing. He shouldn't give someone special treatment no matter who they are. He'd lose his job if he did. And yes, I agree wholeheartedly. Parker just needs some growing up to do.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

C.)I could care less about getting fired,I could get a job at McDonalds!
B.)You win this one
A.)Mark it as closed people would not come in


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> C.)I could care less about getting fired,I could get a job at McDonalds!
> B.)You win this one
> A.)Mark it as closed people would not come in


A) You're missing the point...IT'S NOT CLOSED!
B) I win everyone :biggrin: 
C) Not even McDonalds would hire you


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

A.)YOU CAN MARK IT AS CLOSED NOONE WOULD COME IN,IF EVERYTHING WAS FILLED UP
B.)You win this one
C.)I know im waaaaaaay to good for them


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> A.)YOU CAN MARK IT AS CLOSED NOONE WOULD COME IN,IF EVERYTHING WAS FILLED UP
> B.)You win this one
> C.)I know im waaaaaaay to good for them


A) That would be very bad for business. I mean, whose ganna play in the arcades or eat thier food then?
B) I WIN EVERYONE!
C) You keep telling yourself that


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

1.Its a god dang BOWLING alley.
2.You Win
3.I win


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> A.)YOU CAN MARK IT AS CLOSED NOONE WOULD COME IN,IF EVERYTHING WAS FILLED UP


despite the fact i dont really care i find it necessary to post this. when something fills up, you dont say its closed. people can still come in and wait and play at the arcade or something. its like if everytime a restaurant filled up they said it was closed until a table opened up. you leave it open and let people wait.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> despite the fact i dont really care i find it necessary to post this. when something fills up, you dont say its closed. people can still come in and wait and play at the arcade or something. its like if everytime a restaurant filled up they said it was closed until a table opened up. you leave it open and let people wait.


lol don't try argueing with this guy. He never listens. I only did it cause I was bored :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I really don't know what to say. It's really not that surprising, but I can say it really doesn't change how I look at him or anything. He's always had a reputation for being cocky and egotistical, so that's why it's not too surprising.


What bowling alley was it? I'm going to go to it and demand a lane be cleared because I'm KokoTheMonkey. If he doesn't want to open a lane up, I'll fling poo at him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I really don't know what to say. It's really not that surprising, but I can say it really doesn't change how I look at him or anything. He's always had a reputation for being cocky and egotistical, so that's why it's not too surprising.
> 
> 
> What bowling alley was it? I'm going to go to it and demand a lane be cleared because I'm KokoTheMonkey. If he doesn't want to open a lane up, I'll fling poo at him.


:rofl: that was hilarious, Koko. I'm not sure which one my brother works at though. Mite have been bandera bowl, but I actually have no clue. I'll have to ask him next time I see him....and tell him to give me back my video game :curse:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Seeing how EZ never replied......

1.I win
2.I win

dramatic game 3........


IWIN


I WIN 2-1
2-1
2-1
2-1
2-1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Seeing how EZ never replied......
> 
> 1.I win
> 2.I win
> ...


the offseason is to long


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Seeing how EZ never replied......
> 
> 1.I win
> 2.I win
> ...


I didn't reply because someone else already pointed out how much of an idiot you sounded like. Plus I got bored with this. You can go on pretending you were rite, but in reality everything you said was just complete asinine. but I don't really care about this anymore, so w/e.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

TiMVP2 said:


> Why did it not just say closed if people were playing? and btw you can bet he will never come back again.You lost your best customer,I woulda cleared up a lane.


BOO :none:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Malnutritious said:


> BOO :none:



Your face.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> the offseason is to long


 lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> lol


You revived a two month old thread just for that?


----------

